# Ezra 4:12 with Nehemiah 1:3



## Barnpreacher (Aug 13, 2007)

Any thoughts why the opponents of God's remnant in Ezra 4:12 would say that the people have set up the walls already? Were they simply exaggerating in the letter to make it seem to the king that the people were really moving ahead with their plans in Jerusalem?

The reason I ask is as I was studying Ezra and Nehemiah tonight I came across Nehemiah 1:3 where it says the wall of Jerusalem is broken down and the gates thereof are burned with fire.

I wonder of the possibility if the people did completely rebuild the walls and gates in Zerubbabel's time only to have them destroyed again between the book of Ezra and Nehemiah.

Are there any records of attacks on Jerusalem between the period of Zerubbabel and Nehemiah? Or was Nehemiah simply viewing the effects of the destruction of Jersualem during the exile?

Thoughts?


----------

